# anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool?



## kjs16v (Jun 17, 2002)

Does anyone know a cheap alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? Need to hold up a VR6 on a Jetta IV. Thanks.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (kjs16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kjs16v* »_Does anyone know a cheap alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? Need to hold up a VR6 on a Jetta IV. Thanks.

Yup, it's called an engine lift, aka "cherry picker".


----------



## ragnar's vw (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (kjs16v)*

yeah i bought one for $99 online from the tool wherehouse or something.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (ragnar's vw)*

I'm kind of in this same boat. I have a 16 valve MK2 and the Bently manual says to use tool # 3180 instead of 222a. But I cannot find it online anywhere. Been online trying to figure out the difference between them this morning but nothing.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Wermz)*









I'm going to build one soon I guess.. I need to remove a transmission but still be able to roll the car around with it out.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*

Here's parts from tools.vw.com:
bracket with sprindle and hook$56








complete exploded picture $1178


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*

Feet brackets; this is the most annoying part for me to fabricate i think..








item; $256


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*

So $256 for the legs + $56 for the spindle (you only need one for a transmission job I would think)
= $312.
They don't list the cross bar own its own. It's got two holes for the legs, one a single round hole and the other the long slot that allows it to be adjusted to fit the engine bay.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*








Wow had no idea they were that much. good luck with making yours. Looks like a decent site though, can anybody order from them?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Wermz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wermz* »_







Wow had no idea they were that much. good luck with making yours. Looks like a decent site though, can anybody order from them?

Yes, i believe so, or your local dealership may be able to order for you too.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Wermz)*

My Matco guy had one for like $80 a couple weeks ago...it isn't matco brand though he just carries other stuff. I'd look around online if I were you, you can probably find one cheap.
Don't be concerned with all the tool numbers and crap I work at a dealership and even most of us techs don't use a lot of the special tools. A lot of times there's a better way.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 2:02 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_My Matco guy had one for like $80 a couple weeks ago...it isn't matco brand though he just carries other stuff.

More info if you can get it please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (kjs16v)*

Here's one for $299 : http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/mnpcl237.html
And one for $98! http://www.thepartsbin.com/car....html








*and the exact same tool as above for $49 from northern tool - now we're talkin'!* : http://www.northerntool.com/we...09403


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Here's one for $299 : http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/mnpcl237.html
And one for $98! http://www.thepartsbin.com/car....html








*and the exact same tool as above for $49 from northern tool - now we're talkin'!* : http://www.northerntool.com/we...09403

Now we are talking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Funny thing I called parts bin yesterday because they also have the 10-222A listed but it says call for pricing. I was on hold so long the phone system just kicked me out. LOL.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Wermz)*

2x4 and a length of chain... of you want to get fancy get a length of uni-strut and some chain...


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_2x4 and a length of chain... of you want to get fancy get a length of uni-strut and some chain... 

I'm getting ready to do this for the first time, where did you safely attach the chain to? Ive got a 16v not sure what you have.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Wermz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wermz* »_
I'm getting ready to do this for the first time, where did you safely attach the chain to? Ive got a 16v not sure what you have.

Unless you need to roll the car around with the transmission out, just use a jack under the block, or put a bolt or two through the front engine mount and you'll be fine.
Otherwise, the 16v head has a large hole on the front right hand side that you can bolt a bolt through and attach to your chain.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
the 16v head has a large hole on the front right hand side that you can bolt a bolt through and attach to your chain.

yeah its right on the head... also there are some brackets on the rear of the engine that go from the block to the intake manifold they work good as well.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Unless you need to roll the car around with the transmission out, just use a jack under the block, or put a bolt or two through the front engine_ mount and you'll be fine.
Otherwise, the 16v head has a large hole on the front right hand side that you can bolt a bolt through and attach to your chain._
_
_
_
__
_
I do not have have to move the car around. I'm replacing the steering gearbox, but I think the jack stand would be in my way (was thinking about it). Even though i was under the car yesterday and I cannot see why I need to pull the mount.







But the Bently says to. 
I will look for the larg hole thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_
yeah its right on the head... also there are some brackets on the rear of the engine that go from the block to the intake manifold they work good as well. 

Thanks for the tips, i'm going to go look for the brackets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Wermz)*

Did it last night with a 2"x4" and a luggage strap


----------



## MK3KC (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (the brit)*

Bought an engine support stand/engine bridge for $81.25, along with other stuff to total over $100 for free shipping, yesterday from the toolwarehouse.net.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Wermz (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (MK3KC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3KC* »_Bought an engine support stand/engine bridge for $81.25, along with other stuff to total over $100 for free shipping, yesterday from the toolwarehouse.net.
Wish me luck.

Let us know how it works for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me, I'm doing mine with a 2x4 starting Sat morning.


----------



## MK3KC (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: anyone know an alternative for the VW 10-222A support tool? (Wermz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wermz* »_
Let us know how it works for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me, I'm doing mine with a 2x4 starting Sat morning.









I should have used a cherry picker and taken out the engine/transmission assembly. Wanted to do the tie rod assemblies for the power steering. See http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3748703


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

The Brit is right on for the easy way.. Use a 2x4 and a ratchet strap. Cake.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Got mine from the Mac guy for about $125. Money very well spent. I have two of them in use at all times.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (spasticone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spasticone* »_The Brit is right on for the easy way.. Use a 2x4 and a ratchet strap. Cake. 

Did some tranny work on my '80 Scirocco_S with a similar approach. Seems like we came up with a creative approach to be able to raise and lower it slightly. Don't recall if it was a long threaded eye hook through the 2x4 or what. 
The worst part was wrestling the tranny off the engine block and not dropping it on my chest, since I was the only thing under the car to catch the tranny...


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (where_2)*

Put the jack under the motor and use the straps to cradle the tranny .. makes it sooooo easy to align and get off/put on the motor by yourself.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V_Scirocco_GTX* »_
Put the jack under the motor and use the straps to cradle the tranny .. makes it sooooo easy to align and get off/put on the motor by yourself.

That's what i normally do, but it doesn't help when you have to roll the car around outside.


----------



## wolfsbur (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

Edit--DUH ON ME--I didn't see this posted above--sorry!
http://www.northerntool.com/we...09403
$54.99 at Northern Tool--plus shipping of course. 27 bucks to ship to me.


_Modified by wolfsbur at 11:43 AM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (wolfsbur)*

I have them readily avalible for me at work, but I bought one from Matco for $76 for home jobs...havent used it yet, but looks like it will do the job


----------



## gbongivw (Feb 27, 2006)

Just updating the link with updated places and prices for the tool.
http://www.thepartsbin.com/cartools/shop_equipment-engine_support_bar-2057-d.html 98.00
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200309403_200309403 89.00
http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/p-17380-otc-4324.aspx 160.00
http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-capacity-engine-support-bar-96524.html 74.99


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Bought one from Harbor Freight $50, walked in and out of their Sacramento area store. The 4x4 is okay for single car owners, but if you have multiple VW models (4 to be exact) the adjustable one would work perfectly. After using it last year for our NB, now it's purpose is to help lift a sagging floor joist in our home. Because the length varies from different vehicles, the 4x4 would sometimes be sticking out the engine bay and walk into it with your face.:thumbup:


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

Current March Sale --$59 at harbor freight


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

lnoriel said:


> Current March Sale --$59 at harbor freight


 That's exactly what I have. I even used it to repair a sagging floor in our house. Pulled the subfloor out, placed the feet on the floor joist, attached the tool to the floor joist that need to be lifted and bolted the joist together. Worth the every penny.


----------

